# Dena, a birthday wish



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Deb, I hope you don't mind this but you know how much I loved Dena and the fact that she and I shared a birthday. Yesterday was a hard, hard day - my first birthday without my dad. And I'm sure it was too for Deb and Tom - Dena's first birthday without her. 


Three score and ten are given to man,
But ours is a much briefer span. 
So, though I give you all my heart,
The time will come when we must part.
But all around you, you will see,
Creatures that speak to you of me;
A tired horse, a hunted thing,
A sparrow with a broken wing ... 
Pity - and help (I know you will)
And somehow, I will be with you still;
And I shall know, although I'm gone,
The love I gave you lingers on. 
--- (Author unknown) ---


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Gentle and sincere thoughts go out to both Jen and Deb in remembrance of their loved ones.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

to Debbie and Tom!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Of course I don't mind Jen. Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thoughts to both of you this weekend.

It has been a tough weekend here as well. Friend of mine's son 3rd bday would have been today. He died when he was 14 months old.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

To Deb and Tom for loving Dena, a special soul.
















And to Jen as her kindhearted Dad draws close and watches over her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh dear.....

I was thinking the one year anniversary was coming up too...... 

RIP dear Dena and many hugs to Deb and Tom.


----------

